# 303 aerospace



## Bishop (Jan 2, 2010)

I just got some 303 aerospace for my engine off ebay but there is no instructions on how to use it. Basically how do you use it? Thanks


----------



## Buck (Jan 16, 2008)

Hi

Simply spray onto clean surface and wipe over with a clean MF cloth

If you want to you can apply a second coat to increase the protection.


----------



## alexandjen (Feb 24, 2008)

Bishop said:


> I just got some 303 aerospace for my engine off ebay but there is no instructions on how to use it. Basically how do you use it? Thanks


Does it not have application instructions on the bottle?


----------



## fozzy (Oct 22, 2009)

I just use this on my engine bays, once cleaned, a few squirts then close the bonnet. Go back after a coupe of hours and hey presto job done, fab stuff


----------



## Bishop (Jan 2, 2010)

Thanks very much


----------



## Blackice (Aug 19, 2010)

fozzy said:


> I just use this on my engine bays, once cleaned, a few squirts then close the bonnet. Go back after a coupe of hours and hey presto job done, fab stuff


+1 :thumb:


----------



## Kokopelli (Sep 18, 2009)

Instructions are hidden under the label waiting you to peel it open, at least on my bottle.


----------



## DG Cruiser (Oct 3, 2010)

fozzy said:


> I just use this on my engine bays, once cleaned, a few squirts then close the bonnet. Go back after a coupe of hours and hey presto job done, fab stuff


i used it today, its new to me, the bottle said spray and wipe off completely.
Does it not damage anything when you leave it on?


----------



## brocky (Mar 30, 2008)

once engine is cleaned and dried cover in 303 and leave an hour or so then just mop up any parts that have held the product.
dont buff off what so ever.
great product when used correctly


----------



## DG Cruiser (Oct 3, 2010)

very nice brocky, do you actually use that car? :lol:


----------



## brocky (Mar 30, 2008)

DG Cruiser said:


> very nice brocky, do you actually use that car? :lol:


:lol::lol: i do tend to clean it more than i drive it.


----------

